# Which Jetter?



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

This one
http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=ab069811856a43e9b3777e3e78000ec7

Or this one, the bruiser plus, 
http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/html/bruiser_series.html

Ok I've read every jetter thread on all the different sites and narrowed it down to these two. 
The prices are similar when you factor in in the extra accessories that the Gorlitz give in the package. But Still a couple hundred more. 
I like the footprint of the Gorlitz more but not enough to make it a big deal. 

Is .5 gpm and 500 psi more that big of a deal. 
It's time to make up my mind. 

Thank you very much. 
Robert


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd like the higher flow and psi. 







Paul


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Go with Jetters Northwest. Their customer service is second to none! They always answer the phone, never rush off of it, always return emails. I had some issues with mine and they were very helpful. They even sent me another $900 jetter head to test out....no charge. They did tell me to send it back when I figured out the pressure issues. It wasnt producing as much as they told me. Had to adjust the regulator a little....works perfect now.


IMO, finance a little of it if necessary and go with a bigger one from JNW. Having a 12 gallon buffer tank is very nice to have! It will allow you to run for a couple min in a house with low water pressure. Also, with the buffer tank, the pump can bypass water through the tank when you arent jetting....Keeping the pump cool from not dead heading it, it will make the pump last much longer. 

Mine is a Propane Brute. With a remote reel for inside, 100'-3/4" hose on a good reel, and warthog head, it was almost $10k. 

Get the inside reel, its really nice to have. Use the machine mounted one to go from machine to house. Jetters North West uses Cox reels, they are very nice!


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Go with Jetters Northwest. Their customer service is second to none! They always answer the phone, never rush off of it, always return emails. I had some issues with mine and they were very helpful. They even sent me another $900 jetter head to test out....no charge. They did tell me to send it back when I figured out the pressure issues. It wasnt producing as much as they told me. Had to adjust the regulator a little....works perfect now.
> 
> 
> IMO, finance a little of it if necessary and go with a bigger one from JNW. Having a 12 gallon buffer tank is very nice to have! It will allow you to run for a couple min in a house with low water pressure. Also, with the buffer tank, the pump can bypass water through the tank when you arent jetting....Keeping the pump cool from not dead heading it, it will make the pump last much longer.
> ...


I wanted the big brute. But after checking the diameters, and careful consideration, I don't want to give up that much space in my truck. And what makes it even worse is I would have to unload my mainline machine for every jetting job. Or vica versa. I value my free floor space. I asked jnw if they could jam the big brute into the bruiser frame. They couldn't. I agree they have been awesome. And since plumber Rick gave me a hands on in person demo of his 18 hsp 5.5 3500 shredding a 2x4 I'm not worried about not having enough gusto. Think about it, we know how Rick is with tools. If his cart jetter wasn't taking care of biz he wouldn't have struggled with it for 15 years. But I do like the bruiser plus. I would though change the gas tank and don't like the battery where it is and the Gorlitz reel is portable as where the jnw isn't. This isn't a money thing. I'll check the measurements one more time. Maybe I can figure how to make the big brute work. But it looks like the Gorlitz 3500 for now. Oh and this is big,,, Gorlitz is local for me.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Of the 2 listed the bruiser plus, the psi rating is at the pump head not the tip, the 3000 psi will be be 2600 at the tip due to friction loss, yes the root ranger at that psi can kill roots but you have to rotate it 180 to do a complete job. The root ranger is a good tip I have the 3/8 and the 1/2" but on old plumbing can get stuck because of it's shape, the warthog is egg shaped and is easier to use but a little less powerful on roots. But if you get the higher psi machine it will equal out. I use the warthog the most it is less likely to get stuck and when you are new to jetting you need every advantage you can get. With 2600 psi and the root ranger there will be some roots that will remain and you will spend extra time going over them to remove them. And the flow every little bit helps because when you cut the roots out they become these little tumbleweeds in the pipe and the more flow you have sends them down the line to the city sewer.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Cuda said:


> Of the 2 listed the bruiser plus, the psi rating is at the pump head not the tip, the 3000 psi will be be 2600 at the tip due to friction loss, yes the root ranger at that psi can kill roots but you have to rotate it 180 to do a complete job. The root ranger is a good tip I have the 3/8 and the 1/2" but on old plumbing can get stuck because of it's shape, the warthog is egg shaped and is easier to use but a little less powerful on roots. But if you get the higher psi machine it will equal out. I use the warthog the most it is less likely to get stuck and when you are new to jetting you need every advantage you can get. With 2600 psi and the root ranger there will be some roots that will remain and you will spend extra time going over them to remove them. And the flow every little bit helps because when you cut the roots out they become these little tumbleweeds in the pipe and the more flow you have sends them down the line to the city sewer.


Thanks cuda. The Gorlitz is 3500psi. 5.5gpm (bruiser plus 4000psi 6gpm) . Is that enough of a difference to sway you back to it. I wouldn't put the root ranger down old crusty lines unless I had lots of room to spare. What do you think my psi would be then? 3200? Is that enough for a warthog? Or with the bruiser then after loss 3700. Would the warthog be much more powerful? The Gorlitz set up is a little more appealing but not enough to lose a good bit of power. I'm not trying to fight. I want to be sure and you guys opinions matter. 
Thanks Robert


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Always take as much psi and GPM as you can afford it can only help both in speed and quality of the job. I read on the Ridgid forum that you are closer to Gorlitz but that should not matter it is a pressure washer with common parts available anywhere. As for the warthog you can change the jets to make it work for you, the chart and tip size they have is just a starting point, you have to fine tune the nozzle for your hose and set up anyway to get the most from your machine. I can only recommend having both the warthog and the Root Ranger. I use the warthog first most of the time because of it's egg shape if after a few passes I have a very stubborn bunch of roots I will switch to the RR instead of going over them with the warthog multiple times. Time is money and I hate getting that sewer gas out of the clean out misted on me for too long.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> I wanted the big brute. But after checking the diameters, and careful consideration, I don't want to give up that much space in my truck. And what makes it even worse is I would have to unload my mainline machine for every jetting job. Or vica versa. I value my free floor space. I asked jnw if they could jam the big brute into the bruiser frame. They couldn't. I agree they have been awesome. And since plumber Rick gave me a hands on in person demo of his 18 hsp 5.5 3500 shredding a 2x4 I'm not worried about not having enough gusto. Think about it, we know how Rick is with tools. If his cart jetter wasn't taking care of biz he wouldn't have struggled with it for 15 years. But I do like the bruiser plus. I would though change the gas tank and don't like the battery where it is and the Gorlitz reel is portable as where the jnw isn't. This isn't a money thing. I'll check the measurements one more time. Maybe I can figure how to make the big brute work. But it looks like the Gorlitz 3500 for now. Oh and this is big,,, Gorlitz is local for me.


Most of my work is residential plumbing service work. Since I use a Chevy 3500 van, I put all my drain cleaning equipment in an enclosed trailer and hook it up when ever I get a call. Its nice to have everything ready to go and have it all on the job....Just in case something fails, I have a backup.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks you guys, i will take your opinions serious, will call jnw tomorrow and see what i can do. i need a couple measurements from them to make sure i don't have to unload my mainline machine for the jetter. if i cant then its the gorlitz, if i can then i think the bruiser plus.

your trailer and set up is nice. but i get calls throughout the day and no way am i driving back to the shop for tool, machines if i don't need to. i want all my drain cleaning stuff with me. if i get a trailer jetter one day then the price that could commands make going back for it ok.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If your mainline machine is keeping you from a big jetter..then get rid of the mainline machine. I have a k60 which hasn't been used in over a year because I jet everything.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> If your mainline machine is keeping you from a big jetter..then get rid of the mainline machine. I have a k60 which hasn't been used in over a year because I jet everything.


Thanks but that would like shooting myself in the foot. 
I just got home a little while ago tonight er blockage. 2 condos 1 house on 1 line. All backed up. Was in and out less than 20. I told her ill be back next week with my new jetter and clean her up. For me it would be ridiculous not to have a large cable if your service included clearing mains.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Ordered the jnw 4kpsi 6gpm. With a root ranger. The measurements as far as width goes are the same
Thank you all so much


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Ordered the jnw
The measurements as far as width goes are the same. JNW,,,,, They made a mistake the first time and was off 3 inch on the wide side. Jnw had a nice eye in middle for lifting. Gorlitz had no easy way to lift. I went to Gorlitz for an on hands look. Steve was awesome dealing with me today. We tried for 20 minutes to make the big brute work and ended up an inch short. And the length also took a bigger chunk out of the floor that I wanted. I'm excited. Now my jetter is bigger then plumber ricks little jetter lol.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> thanks you guys, i will take your opinions serious, will call jnw tomorrow and see what i can do. i need a couple measurements from them to make sure i don't have to unload my mainline machine for the jetter. if i cant then its the gorlitz, if i can then i think the bruiser plus.
> 
> your trailer and set up is nice. but i get calls throughout the day and no way am i driving back to the shop for tool, machines if i don't need to. i want all my drain cleaning stuff with me. if i get a trailer jetter one day then the price that could commands make going back for it ok.


It is a hassle some days. I'll be out doing water heaters or something and get a sewer call. Cant keep a rodder and water heater on the truck....Not enough room for my full size van.....No box truck for me.

Friday night I was happy I had my trailer and all my equipment. My Spartan 300 had a little mishap in some heavy roots. The cable got wrapped up in the drum and wouldnt feed back in or out! I drug it out of the house and brought in the 2001 to finish up.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> Ordered the jnw
> The measurements as far as width goes are the same. JNW,,,,, They made a mistake the first time and was off 3 inch on the wide side. Jnw had a nice eye in middle for lifting. Gorlitz had no easy way to lift. I went to Gorlitz for an on hands look. Steve was awesome dealing with me today. We tried for 20 minutes to make the big brute work and ended up an inch short. And the length also took a bigger chunk out of the floor that I wanted. I'm excited. Now my jetter is bigger then plumber ricks little jetter lol.


 
Nice! Let us know what you think of it! 

Did you get a root ranger or warthog? I didnt know they sold root rangers


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Root Ranger. I want a warthog but waiting for some proof that 4kpsi 6gpm is enough to make it work. So far don't know yet.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

theplungerman said:


> Root Ranger. I want a warthog but waiting for some proof that 4kpsi 6gpm is enough to make it work. So far don't know yet.


4k psi 6 gpm will run the 3/8 warthog no problem.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Cuda said:


> 4k psi 6 gpm will run the 3/8 warthog no problem.


Thanks cuda,,,,, on roots?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

yes but you must fine tune it to your machine. Warthogs have tips (jets) they call attack tips, usually you lower the 2 back jets down a size from there chart and you will see psi go higher which is good for root killing, it's best to put a gauge near the tip and record your reading, then change tips and see what changed? Too small a tip will reduce GPM and really small could damage a pump. Too big a jet and you are just washing the roots.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Cuda said:


> yes but you must fine tune it to your machine. Warthogs have tips (jets) they call attack tips, usually you lower the 2 back jets down a size from there chart and you will see psi go higher which is good for root killing, it's best to put a gauge near the tip and record your reading, then change tips and see what changed? Too small a tip will reduce GPM and really small could damage a pump. Too big a jet and you are just washing the roots.


Thanks cudadaman, I like that advice, sounds great. And the first I have heard concerning getting the most bang for your buck re the warthog. Yeah :thumbup::yes:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Nice! Let us know what you think of it!
> 
> Did you get a root ranger or warthog? I didnt know they sold root rangers


I got both, yeah buddyarty::clap:


----------

